# Houston Monthly Herf #8 @ Cigar Cigar



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well this month patefegreen (Rhonda) and tekhnu (Cliff) bailed me out of a pickle! A couple people jumped off the herf list so I had to find a host, well it wasn't hard as you can see I ended up with two of them. Cliff keep Cigar Cigar open after hours on a Sunday for us to come party! He was also able to get us a free meal from Kona Grill plus he and Rhonda provided a door raffle! Like I said this was a sunday night but I counted 27 people there (my count me be off, to low). It was truely a great time by all and I look forward to getting back by Cigar Cigar again.

Thanks again Cliff and Rhonda!

Pics
1 LoneStarSmoker (Sam) and darestie (David) both new members and first time herfers
2. Ecto1 (EJ) with wife Rhonda, mikedaddy (Mike) and Jonjonmacky (Hip Hop Boy)
3. Top Row Samsgrl (Martha) and patefegreen (Rhonda) bottom row vegasgirl (Tiffany), Darren's Godiva (Melody) and Lisa
4. sysrock (Bo), tekhnu (Cliff), and aljrka (Albert)
5. Arman, Keith, and tx_tuff (Frank)
6. Incognito (Abel) and Clavery88 (Clay)
7. boomerd35 (Troy), mphilipp (Mike), and cypress (Sam)
8. SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE (Darren) and tx_tuff (Frank)
9. Clavery88 (Clay) with his gal Rachel
10. tekhnu (Cliff), Stogie (Daniel), and tx_tuff (Frank)

Some got away before I got my cam out or I just missed them. If it was the later I'm sorry. 
Ones not in the picture that I know was there are Bullybreed and wife Jenn'Ocide. crusin66stang was also there, next time I need to sit and visit with you.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice event


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great friggin pics!! Thanks, again, for sharing :biggrin:


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

It was so much fun.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Great pictures, I wish I could of been there!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Frank! Great as always! Cliff (Tekhnu) really threw it down for us in securing some primo stuff: food from Kona Grill, two boxes of J. Fuego cigars to pass out, and a handful of goodies from Cigar Cigar to raffle off. All in all it was an awesome herf!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Awesome time last night and great smokes.


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

That looks like a great group. I really do need to get down to houston at some point. And some also needs to feed that kid in the purple shirt. He is damn skinny!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

All that and poker too...very very nice...grea tpics...man im jealous.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pictures.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

This hip hop boy shtick better not stick .... lol


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Great pics, right Hip Hop Boy?


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Yo JonJon if your HipHop you better start smoking Zino's Forshizzle.


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

haha is there a way to change your avatar/screen name? jonjon should now change it to hiphop boy.


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

texasmatt said:


> And some also needs to feed that kid in the purple shirt. He is damn skinny!


what little there is of him is enough for his girlfriend in the picture. she is the current miss Houston.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Sorry we didnt make it we were dealing with a skunked dog


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

texasmatt said:


> That looks like a great group. I really do need to get down to houston at some point. And some also needs to feed that kid in the purple shirt. He is damn skinny!


That is Clay he is our resident Lancero.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

You guys really know how to do it! Awesome pics!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

canney said:


> Sorry we didnt make it we were dealing with a skunked dog


Man that stinks!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice job Frank. I'll try and get some pics up today sometime.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Ecto1 said:


> That is Clay he is our resident Lancero.


That's funny.


----------

